# Who owns a VR or AR HMD?



## Mindweaver (Jan 25, 2018)

So, just trying to figure out who owns a VR or AR HMD, and if so which one? I'll start it off.

*My list*

Samsung Gear VR
Oculus Rift dk1
HTC Vive
Oculus Rift 2
Oculus Quest 2


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 25, 2018)

I have an Oculus Rift CV1.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 26, 2018)

Have a HTC Vive, and a whole bunch of Google Cardboard. Apparently Biotech companies LOVE providing free VR cardboard to researchers.


----------



## fritoking (Jan 26, 2018)

Gear vr


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jan 26, 2018)

I got an oculus rift (not the dev kit)


----------



## JC316 (Jan 26, 2018)

I have a PS4 VR unit. Does that count?


----------



## JalleR (Jan 26, 2018)

HTC Vive


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 26, 2018)

I had an Oculus Rift bundle, got it for 399£ and I did use it for a while then I got bored with it. It's a nice gadget to own but I think it still needs to evolve a lot, I sold it for the same price so did not lose anything...I'll go back to VR when it gets better


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 26, 2018)

JC316 said:


> I have a PS4 VR unit. Does that count?



Of course, there are quality VR experiences for PS4 as well.


----------



## purecain (Feb 5, 2018)

ive got an oculus rift!


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a Lenovo Explorer, Windows Mixed Reality.


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 8, 2018)

Vive


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 8, 2018)

Oculus Rift CV1


----------



## MatGrow (Aug 4, 2018)

htc vive


----------



## Varmintbaby (Aug 5, 2018)

I have a Samsung Gear VR. I tried both the Oculus Rift and Playstation VR and didn't care for either. VR gaming  seems gimmicky to me and I just like being able to watch a movie or sporting event in VR, not play games.  The Gear VR is fine for just that for me. I can watch Hulu and Netflix shows and movies and feel like I'm in a theatre.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2018)

1. Google Daydream
2. HP 14402 Windows Mixed Reality Headset

the WMR headsets have a few flaws, but they're so much cheaper and easier to setup than the vive, so its a lot better for occasional use without needing to wire up those sensors and remap everything


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 5, 2018)

HTC Vive


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 5, 2018)

Oculus here, love it but can't often be bothered setting it up and kids prevent perma setup tut.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 11, 2018)

kenkickr said:


> I have a Lenovo Explorer, Windows Mixed Reality.



I've got the same one.  Love it.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 4, 2018)

Oculus rift and loving it, I find flat games well to flat , fave game at the mo fallout 4 VR with the dlcs ive got nearly a 400,000 caps and not finished the main missons yet. charl.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 4, 2018)

I have the Deeepon E2 it is about as good as an Occulus DK2 but was 199 Canadian when I bought it. I have not used it in a while but it looks good with Space SIms


----------



## Mitchie23 (May 8, 2019)

I have purchased an Oculus Go. For me, is the most cost-effective. you get the desired audio/video quality at a more affordable price.


----------



## advanced3 (May 8, 2019)

I have a Oculus Rift CV1 collecting dust in the closet.


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 14, 2019)

Just testing out a Lenovo Explorer with a intel 2550k and a RX 460 and so far the things i am trying run ok but the upside is i can buy this headset with an XFX RX580 for £180 so will be sorting that out in next few days


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 15, 2019)

So my mate got his RTX 2070 today so i have picked up the RX 580 and all is running good but as i have not payed for the Lenovo explorer yet my mate has took it back to do some testing with his new GPU hehe 

Will get the VR back tomoz evening so will be testing some of the games i have that support VR and can't wait.

I'm also supprised at how the lenovo explorer worked with an RX 460 and some of the games i tried, especialy Project CARS - Pagani Edition.

Didn't even know they made Project CARS - Pagani Edition and it seems to be built just for VR and although the FPS was not great due to the RX 460, i never felt funny or sick and rather enjoyed it hehe and it's going to run a lot better on this new RX 580.

Does anyone know of any good free games to test to by any chance


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 24, 2019)

Oculus Rift CV1 
Oculus Rift S


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 13, 2020)

Rift CV1 here, bought from friend about two months ago since he upgraded to S. I had tried VR before, actually when he bought this in 2018, so I kinda knew what to except, but for me it's like the more I play with VR, the more I like it.


....and I was few years ago like "nah, it's like 3D movies, it's here for a while and then it's just meh", how wrong I was..


----------



## Octavean (Mar 26, 2020)

1) PSVR
2) Oculus Riff 
3) Oculus Quest 64G


----------



## JoeD (Jul 23, 2020)

In no specific order:

1.) HP Reverb Pro V2
2.) HTC Vive Pro
3.) VRgineers (XTAL 5K)
4.) VRgineers (XTAL 8K)


----------



## purecain (Jul 24, 2020)

i played half way through the half life vr game. Its worth buying if you played the other instalments.


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 24, 2020)

Currently I have:

Oculus Rift S
PiMax 5K Plus 120Hz
Valve Index
PlayStation VR

I really like the wide field of view on the PiMax but the headset is noticeably heavier than both the Index and Rift S and the weight really gets to you after extended play. Starts to press down on your nose and cheeks under your eyes. So even though it offers the most immersive experience it's the headset I use the least unfortunately. The headset I use the most is maybe surprisingly my Oculus Rift S. It, like the PSVR has a very comfortable head mounting system where the weight of the system is placed more on top of your head rather than hanging off the front of your face. I can easily have the Rift S on for hours and not have gouges in my nose and face from playing it.

Now the Index is great and the "knuckles" controllers are fantastic, they are however little more than a gimmick at this point as there aren't many games (in fact none really) that you actually "need" fine finger control and tracking to grab things. Granted it does feel more natural but at the same time they haven't really done anything to show me why I needed them. Don't get me wrong, they work great and all but there are no games that actually really use them to their potential. The setup and roomscale tracking aren't the most intuitive and really that's the reason my Rift S gets used more than anything else here. There are no sensors to fiddle with and the setup and user experiences is just more polished. It's a headset I can also just let the kids pop on and have fun in without worrying about showing them how to do every little nuance.

The PSVR is well, the only console VR headset currently available. Before you scoff at "console VR" know that it actually is pretty good given the limitations and I would call this a full and proper VR experience. The obvious concessions being lower visual fidelity and sometimes wonky hand tracking, but it is actually very good overall. Games like Farpoint, Firewall: Zero Hour and Resident Evil 7 in full VR are worth the price of admission alone.

EDIT: I'd probably use the Vale Index more if I didn't have to keep setting up the lighthouse tracking stations every time, but I can't do that where my VR rig is currently so in order to use it, I have to drag the stands out and plug them in, reclibrate them.....etc


----------



## JoeD (Jul 26, 2020)

CraptacularOne said:


> Currently I have:
> 
> Oculus Rift S
> PiMax 5K Plus 120Hz
> ...




To date (and I've used every single VR HMD both professional and consumer version) and the XTAL is by far the best in terms of clear "clarity"  + 170 to 180 degrees field of view. 

I'm not sure where you are getting the "impression" that the knuckles controllers are not utilized completely in any VR title... I mean.. this can't be a serious post, right?

You've heard of Half Life Alyx right??


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 26, 2020)

JoeD said:


> To date (and I've used every single VR HMD both professional and consumer version) and the XTAL is by far the best in terms of clear "clarity"  + 170 to 180 degrees field of view.
> 
> I'm not sure where you are getting the "impression" that the knuckles controllers are not utilized completely in any VR title... I mean.. this can't be a serious post, right?
> 
> You've heard of Half Life Alyx right??


I own Half Life Alyx and is exactly my point. The knuckles controllers aren't at all required to properly play the game and add little more than "ooh look at my fingers move" they don't actually really do anything. That's not exactly what I would call ground breaking. I said it does "feel" more natural but not at all required and not really actually anything meaningful done with it. There are titles that "technically" use the knuckles controllers like Boneworks as well but to date they are little more than "ooh look at my fingers wiggle in VR". 

Maybe you fail at reading comprehension?


----------



## JoeD (Jul 26, 2020)

CraptacularOne said:


> I own Half Life Alyx and is exactly my point. The knuckles controllers aren't at all required to properly play the game and add little more than "ooh look at my fingers move" they don't actually really do anything. That's not exactly what I would call ground breaking. I said it does "feel" more natural but not at all required and not really actually anything meaningful done with it. There are titles that "technically" use the knuckles controllers like Boneworks as well but to date they are little more than "ooh look at my fingers wiggle in VR".
> 
> Maybe you fail at reading comprehension?



Having* only *read your post in Post# 33 and nothing previous, I was not aware of you ever playing Half Life Alyx.

The reason why I mentioned to you about Half Life Alyx is because of the statement you made below:

"*Now the Index is great and the "knuckles" controllers are fantastic, they are however little more than a gimmick at this point as there aren't many games (in fact none really) that you actually "need" fine finger control and tracking to grab things."*

Which is factually incorrect, because the utilization of the pressure sensors on the knuckles controllers are used for (*are needed for*) fine control to crush things in Half Life Alyx itself.

The hand tracking features of the knuckles controllers *also* do allow for fine interaction with items in Half Life Alyx, such as playing the piano and other interactive parts of the game. 

This goes against the "(*in fact none really*)" claim, which, once again, was the reason why I stated *"You've heard of Half Life Alyx right??*   "

The only other way to accomplish what the Knuckles controllers provide is to use Leap Motion (which is not truly suitable due to sensor field of view limitations)


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 26, 2020)

JoeD said:


> Having* only *read your post in Post# 33 and nothing previous, I was not aware of you ever playing Half Life Alyx.
> 
> The reason why I mentioned to you about Half Life Alyx is because of the statement you made below:
> 
> ...


So crushing cans is your idea of revolutionary game play? That is the very definition of a gimmick. It doesn't impact game play in any real way and it's overall pointless. The piano is the same thing (which you can also play almost as good with Oculus Touch controllers) the both are tiny side distractions and only put there as a "look at me" in the game. 

Maybe they could have used the piano to unlock a secret room with more upgrade resin if you played a certain key combination only possible with the Knuckles controllers or made a puzzle that's easier to complete with the Knuckles controller since it offers fine finger control that would otherwise requires a more arduous path without them. Like maybe being able to squeeze something to open a door that would otherwise require you to find a key card or something, anything. But they didn't do any of this. They left them being "technically" supported and used, but no no real meaning or effect.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 26, 2020)

CraptacularOne said:


> So crushing cans is your idea of revolutionary game play? That is the very definition of a gimmick. It doesn't impact game play in any real way and it's overall pointless. The piano is the same thing (which you can also play almost as good with Oculus Touch controllers) the both are tiny side distractions and only put there as a "look at me" in the game.
> 
> Maybe they could have used the piano to unlock a secret room with more upgrade resin if you played a certain key combination only possible with the Knuckles controllers or made a puzzle that's easier to complete with the Knuckles controller since it offers fine finger control that would otherwise requires a more arduous path without them. Like maybe being able to squeeze something to open a door that would otherwise require you to find a key card or something, anything. But they didn't do any of this. They left them being "technically" supported and used, but no no real meaning or effect.



@CraptacularOne

I definitely see your point about the implementation possibilities and think that you've put some great ideas forward to boot.  

I think we can agree that everything has beginnings and that the Knuckles controllers have been more or less an amazing addition to VR for the simple truth that they have raised the bar for what typically was just an iteration of the original Vive wands compared with other platforms. 

Things are only going to get better and better utilized going forward with the awesome tech that we have today and what's coming down the line based off of today's hardware.

*Ps*: Are you sure the piano "is only a filler?" , I think *valve* may have left something for you to discover there..


----------



## Octavean (Jul 27, 2020)

CraptacularOne said:


> So crushing cans is your idea of revolutionary game play? That is the very definition of a gimmick. It doesn't impact game play in any real way and it's overall pointless. The piano is the same thing (which you can also play almost as good with Oculus Touch controllers) the both are tiny side distractions and only put there as a "look at me" in the game.
> 
> Maybe they could have used the piano to unlock a secret room with more upgrade resin if you played a certain key combination only possible with the Knuckles controllers or made a puzzle that's easier to complete with the Knuckles controller since it offers fine finger control that would otherwise requires a more arduous path without them. Like maybe being able to squeeze something to open a door that would otherwise require you to find a key card or something, anything. But they didn't do any of this. They left them being "technically" supported and used, but no no real meaning or effect.




Excellent point,....

Valve took pains to assure that Half-Life Alyx would be more then just functional on competing VR hardware rather then going the hardware exclusive route.  Its a feature not a bug that there is such a high level of playablity on all VR HMD units.   If there is an issue or flaw then it is likely a hardware limitation of the proprietary VR hardware itself (like the poor tracking of the Vive Cosmos not the Vive Cosmos Elite). 

Valve could have had a Half-Life: Alyx game mechanic that made use of the Knuckles  controllers such as a grab and squeeze action to dispatch some enemies, break through + crush obstacles or to use the gravity gloves but  that would have made for a more hardware specific title that left all other VR HMD's unusable without some kind of ugly hack. 

I think we all can agree that Valve did the right thing here and no one on this side of the gaming industry likes hardware specific game exclusives. 

There is enough complaining from the flat gaming community that Half-Life: Alyx isn't playable without a VR HMD (although there is an ugly hack for that if you want to take all the fun out of Half-Life: Alyx).


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 27, 2020)

JoeD said:


> @CraptacularOne
> 
> I definitely see your point about the implementation possibilities and think that you've put some great ideas forward to boot.
> 
> ...


Beginnings or not, if the creators of the hardware's own game they developed doesn't include anything really of substance what chance do other developers stand to actually use the hardware? The answer is they won't and if they do include support for it, it will be more pointless distractions like in HLA


Octavean said:


> Excellent point,....
> 
> Valve took pains to assure that Half-Life Alyx would be more then just functional on competing VR hardware rather then going the hardware exclusive route.  Its a feature not a bug that there is such a high level of playablity on all VR HMD units.   If there is an issue or flaw then it is likely a hardware limitation of the proprietary VR hardware itself (like the poor tracking of the Vive Cosmos not the Vive Cosmos Elite).
> 
> ...


Oh don't get me wrong, I think Half Life Alyx is an overall fantastic game and it being broadly compatible with other headsets was the right call as it ensures as many people as possible could enjoy it. However it was more than just a little disappointing that Valve didn't really do anything of substance with their own hardware in their own game. They could have added some things that were only possible with Knuckles controllers that if you had them you got maybe slightly more upgrade resin, or maybe as I suggested a more direct path or something. That wouldn't have impacted other HMDs or really taken away from their experience as much as it would have enhanced Index owners experience. Instead they opted for small little distractions and pointless details.

How cool would it have been for instance a bypass for some of the power puzzles? Instead of being forced to use Alyx's power rerouter tool and having to manually reroute the current, maybe if you could locate the a control terminal that's controlling the gate you could press "CRTL+ALT+DELETE" and reboot the terminal to skip some of them? Or as you suggested for combat like maybe for the flying "man-hacks" that you could use the gravity gloves to catch them and if you had the knuckles controllers you could just crush them? They opted for none of this however and it's troubling to me at least that the creator of the hardware themselves in their own game opted to not really employ their own highly touted controllers to any meaningful effect. If they won't do it for their own hardware, what chance to outside developers stand for doing it for hardware they have no vested interest in supporting?


----------



## Octavean (Jul 27, 2020)

Your right that Valve has little excuse in not implementing the feature set of the Knuckles controller in their own title or at least not to any great effect.  

However, the problem is systemic.  We all know that developers typically work on projects that are accessible to the masses not the few.   Since the Valve Index is a subset of a subset of gaming VR HMDs, third party developers would be hard pressed to address the Knuckles feature set. Why code for something most of the target demographic can't take advantage of?

Also, we should keep in mind that of the subgroup everyone with a Valve Index HMD doesn't necessarily have the Knuckles controllers. The components of the Valve Index are sold separately so its conceivable that those upgrading from a Vive might still be using the old Vive wands.  So now we are talking about a subgroup of a subgroup of subgroup. 

The way to address this issue, at this point for Valve, would likely be to do so with a later DLC for HL:A.  Ideally  it should be free and if they toss in enough of a bone for everyone then there shouldn't be an issue with a disparity of features depending on HMD.  Or if it is done cleverly then a long press / squeeze of something like the Oculus controllers could proximate the same effect as pressure with the Knuckles,....albeit without the same level of granularity.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 27, 2020)

Let's not get off-topic. This is just if you own any VR or AR HMD's. Let's open another thread for anything else. Thanks!


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Jul 28, 2020)

I owned:
1. Samsung Odyssey+
2. HP Reverb
3. HP Reverb G2 is on preorder


----------



## dw1975 (Jul 28, 2020)

I currently have the 1st gen Samsung Odyssey and plan on preordering the Reverb G2 when it becomes available here in Canada.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2021)

Hey sorry to ping everyone, but just wanted to let you all know that you can add your VR HMD to your *System Specs* now! Let's spread the word!



Spoiler: Everyone






Slizzo said:


> Oculus Rift CV1.





Rehmanpa said:


> oculus rift CV1





JC316 said:


> PS4 VR





JalleR said:


> HTC Vive





Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Oculus Rift CV1





kenkickr said:


> Lenovo Explorer





purecain said:


> oculus rift!





Locksmith said:


> Vive





WhiteNoise said:


> Oculus Rift CV1





Mussels said:


> 1. Google Daydream
> 2. HP 14402 Windows Mixed Reality Headset





TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Oculus





HossHuge said:


> I've got the same one.  Love it.





xtreemchaos said:


> Oculus rift CV1





kapone32 said:


> Deeepon E2+Occulus DK2





Mitchie23 said:


> Oculus Go





Chloe Price said:


> Rift CV1





JoeD said:


> 1.) HP Reverb Pro V2
> 2.) HTC Vive Pro
> 3.) VRgineers (XTAL 5K)
> 4.) VRgineers (XTAL 8K)





CraptacularOne said:


> Oculus Rift S
> PiMax 5K Plus 120Hz
> Valve Index
> PlayStation VR





RedelZaVedno said:


> 1. Samsung Odyssey+
> 2. HP Reverb
> 3. HP Reverb G2 is on preorder





dw1975 said:


> 1st gen Samsung Odyssey+Reverb G2


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey sorry to ping everyone, but just wanted to let you all know that you can add your VR HMD to your *System Specs* now! Let's spread the word!


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PaulieG (May 25, 2021)

I'm on the verge of buying a Oculus Quest 2. I'm just hoping for a memorial day sale to try to save a bit. Anyone ever see any discount codes for the Quest 2?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 25, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I'm on the verge of buying a Oculus Quest 2. I'm just hoping for a memorial day sale to try to save a bit. Anyone ever see any discount codes for the Quest 2?


I doubt we'll ever see a sale on the Quest 2. It's already being sold at a loss. I have received discount codes for the app store and they do have software sales.


----------



## Octavean (May 25, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I doubt we'll ever see a sale on the Quest 2. It's already being sold at a loss. I have received discount codes for the app store and they do have software sales.


There is little reason to expect a sale price, we agree there.  However, in some parts of the world during a holiday season you might see some discounts.  So maybe Black Friday Stateside you’ll see a discount, maybe,.....


----------



## toilet pepper (May 25, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I doubt we'll ever see a sale on the Quest 2. It's already being sold at a loss. I have received discount codes for the app store and they do have software sales.


Their prices are really attrocious here. They aren't like Steam where they adjust the prices of games depending where you are. THe only thing I bought from the Oculus store are the 3 Vader Immortals. I would really like to play Asgard's Wrath but the price is too much even on sale.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 25, 2021)

Octavean said:


> There is little reason to expect a sale price, we agree there.  However, in some parts of the world during a holiday season you might see some discounts.  So maybe Black Friday Stateside you’ll see a discount, maybe,.....


Yeah, I was going to come back and say try using a store/credit card discount where they give you a percentage off to spend on anything. 


toilet pepper said:


> Their prices are really attrocious here. They aren't like Steam where they adjust the prices of games depending where you are. THe only thing I bought from the Oculus store are the 3 Vader Immortals. I would really like to play Asgard's Wrath but the price is too much even on sale.


Yeah, most of the Oculus store sales aren't good. They want you to buy a bundle sale and most of the time they put a game that most people have already. The only good thing that I've got were discount codes. Like OCULUS30. I bought Saints and Sinners with that discount. I couldn't see paying 39 for it when I already have the Steam VR version. Their PCVR store sales were bad before the Quest, but now I've picked up some great games for 19.99 like Asgards Wrath.


----------



## Octavean (May 25, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Their prices are really attrocious here. They aren't like Steam where they adjust the prices of games depending where you are. THe only thing I bought from the Oculus store are the 3 Vader Immortals. I would really like to play Asgard's Wrath but the price is too much even on sale.


I received the three Star Wars: Vader Immortal games as a freebie with the Oculus Quest v1.  I still don’t think I even started the last one. They are decent experiences from what I’ve played.

Personally, I have a bit of an aversion to buying Oculus exclusive titles so I haven’t actually purchased any. Not one.

I wanted to play Lone Echo and Stormland VR but again I prefer to just buy Steam Games.

Part of the reasoning here is that I didn’t want to amass a VR game library that was VR HMD specific.  Also note that if you buy the Oculus Quest 2 and never buy Oculus titles you’re kind of sticking it to FaceBook if they really are selling at a loss.  If true, that is something I can live with


----------



## toilet pepper (May 26, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah, I was going to come back and say try using a store/credit card discount where they give you a percentage off to spend on anything.
> 
> Yeah, most of the Oculus store sales aren't good. They want you to buy a bundle sale and most of the time they put a game that most people have already. The only good thing that I've got were discount codes. Like OCULUS30. I bought Saints and Sinners with that discount. I couldn't see paying 39 for it when I already have the Steam VR version. Their PCVR store sales were bad before the Quest, but now I've picked up some great games for 19.99 like Asgards Wrath.


If I see Robo Recall or Asgards Wrath at 20, I might think about it.

The thing is Steam's regional price is a godsend and I'm not locked to a headset. Average daily wage here is 10 USD a day. That $40 USD price theyre asking is A LOT.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 26, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> If I see Robo Recall or Asgards Wrath at 20, I might think about it.
> 
> The thing is Steam's regional price is a godsend and I'm not locked to a headset. Average daily wage here is 10 USD a day. That $40 USD price theyre asking is A LOT.


Asgards Wrath is well worth 20. Hel Robo Recall is as well. Plus Robo Recall is cross-buy. If you get a Quest 2 later then it will be in your library.



Octavean said:


> I received the three Star Wars: Vader Immortal games as a freebie with the Oculus Quest v1.  I still don’t think I even started the last one. They are decent experiences from what I’ve played.
> 
> Personally, I have a bit of an aversion to buying Oculus exclusive titles so I haven’t actually purchased any. Not one.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed Vader Immortal. I bought the new Star Wars Galaxy's Edge and it's really good as well, but I have not finished it. I need to buy Stormland when it goes back on sale. There is a new Bowling game coming out tomorrow called *ForeVR Bowl* and they are saying it's the next Wii bowling.. I'm going to pick it up to play with my family.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 26, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Asgards Wrath is well worth 20. Hel Robo Recall is as well. Plus Robo Recall is cross-buy. If you get a Quest 2 later then it will be in your library.
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed Vader Immortal. I bought the new Star Wars Galaxy's Edge and it's really good as well, but I have not finished it. I need to buy Stormland when it goes back on sale. There is a new Bowling game coming out tomorrow called *ForeVR Bowl* and they are saying it's the next Wii bowling.. I'm going to pick it up to play with my family.


The first time I saw Vader in VR - I was intimidated. (I'm not tall) That goes to show how well they wrote the sequences. That's what I dont like with Oculus. They have exclusives that are for specific headsets. I understand the ARM/x86 problem but they could have done it better.

My problem is I can get the quest 2 if I can sell my Rift S. However, even if I sell it at crackhead price its a pretty slim market for anyone who can run VR PC games locally.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 27, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> The first time I saw Vader in VR - I was intimidated. (I'm not tall) That goes to show how well they wrote the sequences. That's what I dont like with Oculus. They have exclusives that are for specific headsets. I understand the ARM/x86 problem but they could have done it better.
> 
> My problem is I can get the quest 2 if I can sell my Rift S. However, even if I sell it at crackhead price its a pretty slim market for anyone who can run VR PC games locally.


  I actually played all of the Vader games on my Vive using ReVive and had no issue. What I don't like are the exclusives for Quest 2 that the Rift/IRift S can't play. Vader immortal is good on Quest 2 but it's better on PCVR. I think the new Star War Galaxy's Edge would be even better on PCVR. I really like the Jurassic World game but I really wanted it to have real-life visuals. After playing it I like the cell shading and it works but someday I would like better visuals.

  Oh and talking about intimidated by Vader.. lol I wasn't intimidated but I'm 6'3", 270 lb's and I work out 4-5 days of the week and Vader dwarfs me... lol In most games I'm taller than most enemy's but the scale in Vader is really good. I think selling your Rift S is a good option if you want wireless pcvr and you want a standalone HMD. Now if your goal is to only play PCVR then your Rift S is still a great option, but I can say after using my Quest 2 I do notice the lower screen resolution on my Rift S now when I use it. 

 Plus, all of the updates like hand tracking, health tracker, 90hz, 120hz, Air-Link make the Quest 2 an amazing piece of hardware for $299. I can say after the 120hz update and Air-Link I don't even want an Index right now.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 27, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I actually played all of the Vader games on my Vive using ReVive and had no issue. What I don't like are the exclusives for Quest 2 that the Rift/IRift S can't play. Vader immortal is good on Quest 2 but it's better on PCVR. I think the new Star War Galaxy's Edge would be even better on PCVR. I really like the Jurassic World game but I really wanted it to have real-life visuals. After playing it I like the cell shading and it works but someday I would like better visuals.
> 
> Oh and talking about intimidated by Vader.. lol I wasn't intimidated but I'm 6'3", 270 lb's and I work out 4-5 days of the week and Vader dwarfs me... lol In most games I'm taller than most enemy's but the scale in Vader is really good. I think selling your Rift S is a good option if you want wireless pcvr and you want a standalone HMD. Now if your goal is to only play PCVR then your Rift S is still a great option, but I can say after using my Quest 2 I do notice the lower screen resolution on my Rift S now when I use it.
> 
> Plus, all of the updates like hand tracking, health tracker, 90hz, 120hz, Air-Link make the Quest 2 an amazing piece of hardware for $299. I can say after the 120hz update and Air-Link I don't even want an Index right now.


Quest 2 is such good value it is scary. After all it is bad to have monopoly in the VR market too.

I may continue having two VR tech at home. The quest 2 and the light house based. I am researching Vive Pro 2 if they managed to have a good wireless option.

Index controllers are still best in class though


----------



## Mindweaver (May 27, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Quest 2 is such good value it is scary. After all it is bad to have monopoly in the VR market too.
> 
> I may continue having two VR tech at home. The quest 2 and the light house based. I am researching Vive Pro 2 if they managed to have a good wireless option.
> 
> Index controllers are still best in class though


Yeah, I don't like a monopoly either but it's the nature of it. They are trying to be the console of VR which is fine and it's the same risk with any console. It's getting to be pretty exciting knowing the PSVR 2 is coming. There are already rumors of Valve's next HMD which we might get an official announcement from Valve this year. I think we could see something before September. It could have a standalone option and have BCI with eye-tracking. People are saying they might release something in the form of a new head strap with the standalone hardware in the back of the HMD for the current Index as well.

I do know one thing and that the next Valve HMD won't be cheap.. lol Also, we have the Quest 2 Pro to look forward to as well. I hope it's modular enough that we can upgrade our current Quest 2 to a Pro. I don't think the Pro will have anything better than the XR2 chip. I would wait for the next Valve hmd or the Quest 2 pro before I would buy a Vive Pro 2. The biggest letdown for the Vive Pro 2 is that it doesn't have eye-tracking. We should see a lot of Reviews today. I believe the NDA lifted today because Sabastian from MRTV has already put out a through-the-lens video and it looks really good but VoodooDE VR has already bashed the Vive Pro 2 and it looks like he has already broken his...



Spoiler: Videos


----------



## Octavean (May 27, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I doubt we'll ever see a sale on the Quest 2. It's already being sold at a loss. I have received discount codes for the app store and they do have software sales.


Speak of the devil,....

While the Oculus Quest 2 isn't on sale, they (Newegg) have just offered a bundle with an included ~$25 gift card.

Almost useless $25 adidas Gift Card but its not nothing,....


----------



## TxGrin (May 31, 2021)

I just side loaded air-link on the quest 1 and it works great. Glad they finally got a work around for original quest headsets to enjoy all the games without using a cable.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> I just side loaded air-link on the quest 1 and it works great. Glad they finally got a work around for original quest headsets to enjoy all the games without using a cable.


Awesome! The Quest makes a great PCVR HMD as well with it's OLED screens. Don't forget to add your Quest to your *System Specs*.


----------



## DuxCro (Jul 11, 2021)

Was thinking about getting Quest 2, so i created Facebook account. But i deleted it after a couple of weeks. I just have too much self respect to use that private data stealing antisocial network. 
I think that at this point I'll just wait and see what PSVR 2 brings. I already had PSVR, Lenovo Explorer and Rift S. With Rift S being the best out of 3 and i had it back when FB account wasn't necessary. 
Interesting video today from MRTV (one of the VR channels i follow on YT) about Varjo VR3 headset. Seems to be the best so far. But unfortunately only for enterprise and it costs €3000. 
But down the road I'm sure we'll get this fidelity on consumer headsets for a fraction of the price. 

Varjo VR3


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 11, 2021)

DuxCro said:


> Was thinking about getting Quest 2, so i created Facebook account. But i deleted it after a couple of weeks. I just have too much self respect to use that private data stealing antisocial network.
> I think that at this point I'll just wait and see what PSVR 2 brings. I already had PSVR, Lenovo Explorer and Rift S. With Rift S being the best out of 3 and i had it back when FB account wasn't necessary.
> Interesting video today from MRTV (one of the VR channels i follow on YT) about Varjo VR3 headset. Seems to be the best so far. But unfortunately only for enterprise and it costs €3000.
> But down the road I'm sure we'll get this fidelity on consumer headsets for a fraction of the price.
> ...


I kinda understand you, Facebook sucks. But personally I don't give a crap anymore, my whole life is already probably on the internet anyway.


----------



## cvaldes (Jul 12, 2021)

DuxCro said:


> I think that at this point I'll just wait and see what PSVR 2 brings. I already had PSVR, Lenovo Explorer and Rift S. With Rift S being the best out of 3 and i had it back when FB account wasn't necessary.


I'm hoping that Lenovo will continue to improve their own branded VR HMD offerings. 

They manufactured my Rift S (which I also bought before the FB account requirement) and I will move away from Oculus when I need to replace it. I am NOT signing up for Facebook.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2021)

I mean, when you can make a fake, empty facebook account does it really matter?


----------



## cvaldes (Jul 13, 2021)

I actually have an old fake FB account but I don't want to start using it for Oculus. It's too valuable on its own.


----------



## DuxCro (Jul 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I mean, when you can make a fake, empty facebook account does it really matter?


I tried that. But seems like FB steped up their game and agresively check if you are a real person. They blocked my account within 2 days of creation.   But it's not just about creating a fake account. When you create it, you agree to TOS which allows FB to follow your activity all around the internet. Your accounts across the net and even your activity on your computer. Same TOS for FB owned instagram. In short, once you create FB account (fake info or real) you agree that FB monitors absolutely everything you do on your PC. Online or offline.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2021)

DuxCro said:


> I tried that. But seems like FB steped up their game and agresively check if you are a real person. They blocked my account within 2 days of creation.   But it's not just about creating a fake account. When you create it, you agree to TOS which allows FB to follow your activity all around the internet. Your accounts across the net and even your activity on your computer. Same TOS for FB owned instagram. In short, once you create FB account (fake info or real) you agree that FB monitors absolutely everything you do on your PC. Online or offline.


They cant track activity on an account that doesnt DO anything

I mean, i see no harm in putting email, date of birth and shit. we do that for lots of account creation.

you just dont NEED to join in with the social shit, and they cannot ban you for having an account you dont do much with.


----------



## DuxCro (Jul 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> They cant track activity on an account that doesnt DO anything
> 
> I mean, i see no harm in putting email, date of birth and shit. we do that for lots of account creation.
> 
> you just dont NEED to join in with the social shit, and they cannot ban you for having an account you dont do much with.


Yes. But does Techpowerup monitor everything i do on my PC and everywhere on the internet? FB does.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2021)

DuxCro said:


> Yes. But does Techpowerup monitor everything i do on my PC and everywhere on the internet? FB does.


That's not how it works. It can only track where you are logged into that account, so if you use it to make the account and on your VR device, thats all it can see.
The "all over the web" tracking is for websites where you literally log in with facebook, to use their chat/comments sections etc. It's not some magic that suddenly spies on you because you logged in once on another device.


----------



## DuxCro (Jul 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That's not how it works. It can only track where you are logged into that account, so if you use it to make the account and on your VR device, thats all it can see.
> The "all over the web" tracking is for websites where you literally log in with facebook, to use their chat/comments sections etc. It's not some magic that suddenly spies on you because you logged in once on another device.


It's pretty much like this with FB and FB owned instagram.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 30, 2021)

1) PSVR
2) Oculus Riff 
3) Oculus Quest 64G

Just ordered and received an *Oculus Quest 2 128GB* so I can add that to the list now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2021)

Octavean said:


> 1) PSVR
> 2) Oculus Riff
> 3) Oculus Quest 64G
> 
> Just ordered and received an *Oculus Quest 2 128GB* so I can add that to the list now.


One of us!  I'd like to hear what you think about it compared to your Quest. I never got to try the OG Quest. I picked up a 128gb last night. I'm setting it up now.


----------



## Varmintbaby (Oct 30, 2021)

I own an Oculus Quest 2. It was $299 and it's amazing. I love it for my racing simulators and also just for casual entertainment. I still need to finish Half Life Alyx which is the most incredible VR experience there is I'd say in terms of a game. I wan to try Resident Evil 4 which just recently came to the Quest store. I'll buy that next payday. Quest 2 is the truth! Untethered for life!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2021)

Varmintbaby said:


> I own an Oculus Quest 2. It was $299 and it's amazing. I love it for my racing simulators and also just for casual entertainment. I still need to finish Half Life Alyx which is the most incredible VR experience there is I'd say in terms of a game. I wan to try Resident Evil 4 which just recently came to the Quest store. I'll buy that next payday. Quest 2 is the truth! Untethered for life!


Awesome! I have beat HLA and it by far my favorite game ever. I bought Resident Evil 4 yesterday. I haven't got to play it yet, but soon! lol


----------



## Octavean (Oct 31, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> One of us!  I'd like to hear what you think about it compared to your Quest. I never got to try the OG Quest. I picked up a 128gb last night. I'm setting it up now.


One of us indeed,…. 

I’m not expecting a huge night and day difference but I do expect some improvements. increased capacity (64GB to 128GB), increased refresh rate (90, 120) and Wireless functionality is enough of an upgrade IMO. Anything else is a bonus.

Also the fact that we are starting to see Quest 2 only games that supposedly won’t run on the Quest v1 (Resident Evil 4) suggests that it’s a good time to step up to the updated offering.  Technically you can get it to run (RE4) but clearly roadblocks are starting to go up and who needs the hassle?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2021)

These days i have a lot of trouble standing and walking (back surgery soon... fuck i'm not even 40)


The idea of a quest 2 with the wireless tech might make that a lot easier over my rift S and its wires... ugh i want


----------



## Octavean (Oct 31, 2021)

Unfortunately the Oculus Quest 2 arrived when I was out of town for the weekend so I won’t likely have any time with it until later tonight or sometime tomorrow.  

I did bring the Oculus Quest v1 with me and have been logging some time playing “Half-Life: Alyx” and “Lone Echo”.  Both games are great and are also good for pixel peeping.  This should help with the comparison but the real test would probably be Quest games that have improvements for Quest 2.


----------



## bonehead123 (Oct 31, 2021)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I had an Oculus Rift bundle, got it for 399£ and I did use it for a while then I got bored with it. It's a nice gadget to own but I think it still needs to evolve a lot, I sold it for the same price so did not lose anything...I'll go back to VR when it gets better


I've tried all 4 of the OP brands, and they were fun..... for about 15 mins..... then y/A/w/N.... 

I returned 1, resold 1, and gave the other 2 to younger relatives, so as Livid said, once the tech matures and is actually useful for something other than playing games, then perhaps I will take anutha look


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Unfortunately the Oculus Quest 2 arrived when I was out of town for the weekend so I won’t likely have any time with it until later tonight or sometime tomorrow.
> 
> I did bring the Oculus Quest v1 with me and have been logging some time playing “Half-Life: Alyx” and “Lone Echo”.  Both games are great and are also good for pixel peeping.  This should help with the comparison but the real test would probably be Quest games that have improvements for Quest 2.


 I can say without a doubt get Walking Dead Saints and Sinners for Quest 2. It's also cross-buy. You'll get it on PCVR Oculus app as well. Also, I'm really enjoying Resident Evil 4. The weapons feel satisfying to shoot, but RE4 is a much different game than Saints and Sinners. SS was built for vr from the ground up and you can tell.


----------



## r9 (Oct 31, 2021)

Samsung Odyssey+.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2021)

r9 said:


> Samsung Odyssey+.


Nice! Also, heads up you can add your VR HMD to your system specs.


----------



## 68Olds (Oct 31, 2021)

I have an HP WMR 1440^2 headset w/ controllers that I got on closeout years ago.  It works great with the old racing sim Live for Speed.  I also want to see if it will work with MS Flight Sim 2020 - that will be awesome if it's compatible.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2021)

68Olds said:


> I have an HP WMR 1440^2 headset w/ controllers that I got on closeout years ago.  It works great with the old racing sim Live for Speed.  I also want to see if it will work with MS Flight Sim 2020 - that will be awesome if it's compatible.


I had that and gave it to my brother (who never uses it!)

They should work with anything out, still


----------



## toilet pepper (Nov 1, 2021)

I just traded my Rift S for a Quest 2 as I'm planning to go wireless. Any tips or tweaks I should do to make Air link as work best as possible? I already have a Wifi 6 router next to it and the BoboVR Halo strap is on the way. (The stock strap sucks)


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> I just traded my Rift S for a Quest 2 as I'm planning to go wireless. Any tips or tweaks I should do to make Air link as work best as possible? I already have a Wifi 6 router next to it and the BoboVR Halo strap is on the way. (The stock strap sucks)


You should be set with your wifi 6 router in the same room. Try airlink and virtual desktop. Right now I like virtual desktop better. I just upgraded my Orbi wifi mesh system AC2200 to a Eero Pro 6. My Orbi system work ok with airlink and great when no one was at home. My satellite doesn't have an ethernet port and our new house does not have ethernet port in our computer room.. yet.. lol Funny thing is that it's ran everywhere else but where we have our office. 

The biggest thing with airlink is that you need to have your pc wire/ethernet connected for the best results. My Eero pro 6 should be here today. I'll make an Airlink/Virtual Desktop thread to get a feel of what everyone is using. Comfort wise the Rift S is still better, but visually the Quest 2 is better and the ease of use having wireless out weight the Rift S. Plus, the Quest 2 is actually getting some great games.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2021)

This is why i like my wired-wireless setup with mesh networking - the repeaters have eth out, so i can have a PC with eth, with full wired speeds to a wifi device in the same room - but both could have slow internet access yet full AC1200 to each other


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> This is why i like my wired-wireless setup with mesh networking - the repeaters have eth out, so i can have a PC with eth, with full wired speeds to a wifi device in the same room - but both could have slow internet access yet full AC1200 to each other


Yepper, That's exactly why I picked up the Eero mesh system. I could have bought another sat that had ethernet but it was going to cost me 3/4 the price of the Eero wifi 6 system. I have a friend that has the ac1200 google mesh system and his works flawless due to what you said. That's what give me the itch to upgrade.. lol  It should be here today. I can't wait to see how well it performs.


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 14, 2022)

Just picked up a quest 2 with carry case, strap and battery and another spare cooling headband thing.
I'm not sure if its the 128 or 256gig version but got the lot for £250


----------



## AMF (Jul 14, 2022)

ifu like it cool i just cant get into it wearing crap on my  head and whatnot


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jul 14, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> Comfort wise the Rift S is still better


i find the quest 2 with the BOBOVR  mk 2 headstrap better comfort and cooler on the face than my rift s.


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 14, 2022)

I have the rift s to and love it but i have a small room so the quest 2 allows me to use the wireless and play games in a bigger room haha


----------



## anfazi54 (Jul 15, 2022)

oculus rift and samsung vr


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2022)

This thread reminds me i need to set up a 'seat saber' setup

lower back/leg issues make it too painful to stand, but if i can just pretend i'm short and sit maybe i can keep this up for another decade


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 16, 2022)

Finally picked everything up now to give the PC a damn good clean and pack the Rift s up then do some cable management then its time to have a drive or play some other VR game


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2022)

I got myself a powered 5 meter USB-C to USB-A cable, combined with a HDMI extension I should be good to go for VR anywhere

Now I just need to figure out how roof-mounted cable guides work without causing damage, i'm definitely not the home handyman type


----------



## r9 (Jul 17, 2022)

Anybody tried F1 22 in VR ?
The default VR resolution is very low the the picture is very blurry.
I tried on the Samsung Odyssey+ and for one SteamVR doesn't show it in the list to set per game resolution and the in game override SteamVR resolution doesn't work either.
I tried setting the resolution in the hardware vr config file but anything than the zeroes that are there is crushing the game.
Basically same shit as Dirt 2.0.
Anybody has a fix for this ?



Mussels said:


> I got myself a powered 5 meter USB-C to USB-A cable, combined with a HDMI extension I should be good to go for VR anywhere
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how roof-mounted cable guides work without causing damage, i'm definitely not the home handyman type


Got these from Amazon.
My ceiling is not smooth so I thought the adhesive they come with won't hold those for long but it's been a year now no issues and they work great.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2022)

I must have closed a tab before finishing editing my post - i did get a kit from amazon that included adhesive that people seemed to like






I tried seated VR previously and nearly destroyed the built in cables to the headset and had issues reaching items on the 'floor' in game, but in hindsight i just need to calibrate the height if i change between sitting and standing


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 26, 2022)

I avoid VR & AR headsets, they are too sophisticated for me.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> I avoid VR & AR headsets, they are too sophisticated for me.


Then what the heck is the webcam stuck on top of your head for?


----------



## DAPUNISHER (Jul 27, 2022)

My son uses the Samsung Odyssey+.

Mrs. won a Quest 2 last month from a raffle.

I have the OG Quest, but use the Q2 now for streaming content since the screen is better.

I mostly use my Quest for Thrill of the Fight and Beat Saber.

Gratitude to @xtreemchaos for the BOBOVR info. I was intending to search for upgrades, since everything but the screen on Quest 2 is a step down from the first model IMO. Couldn't even keep the magnetic batter covers? BOBOVR with battery pack FTW. That will address the biggest complaints I have with it. Of course, it was free so can't complain too much.


----------



## Kwadratowicz (Jul 27, 2022)

I've got HTC vive cosmos elite, and I'm only playing one game mcosu, rythm games are best in vr.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jul 27, 2022)

DAPUNISHER said:


> Gratitude to @xtreemchao


your welcome mate, ive never used the battery what comes with BOBOVR yet as i play PCVR with a link cable which puts a bit of charge while playing i can play for 4hr and still have 30% left on the headset battery. glad your liking the quest 2 i went from a rift s to a quest 2 and the upgrade was well worth it.


----------



## r9 (Jul 27, 2022)

DAPUNISHER said:


> My son uses the Samsung Odyssey+.
> 
> Mrs. won a Quest 2 last month from a raffle.
> 
> ...


I have Odyssey+ and got Quest 2 for my son. The Quest 2 has 50% higher resolution so I've grabbed it few times to use it and each time I reverted back to my Odyssey+.
Something about to have to enable link each time and if you alt+tab things like that will  get the Quest 2 to disconnect and a lot of times and have to reboot the damn thing to connect again.
The picture is definitely clearer on the Quest 2 but if the FPS is well bellow the refresh rate the picture get's all jittery which never happens on the Odyssey+.
Also the picture on Quest 2 looks like it's upscaled sharp but looking little bit cartoonish in a sense I assume it's because it's USB only unlike the Odyssey+ that connects with HDMI+USB.

On another topic I finally figured out what was making F1 22 look blurry it was the AA that was set by default. Forgot what was and what I changed to but the picture got instantly better.
I've played F1 21 on regular screen and I can't stress enough how much better it is in VR.
VR headset is a must for anybody into sim games.

HP Reverb G2 V2 looks like a very good option but that thing will need to be paired with 6900xt to drive it right.


----------



## DAPUNISHER (Jul 27, 2022)

r9 said:


> I have Odyssey+ and got Quest 2 for my son. The Quest 2 has 50% higher resolution so I've grabbed it few times to use it and each time I reverted back to my Odyssey+.
> Something about to have to enable link each time and if you alt+tab things like that will  get the Quest 2 to disconnect and a lot of times and have to reboot the damn thing to connect again.
> The picture is definitely clearer on the Quest 2 but if the FPS is well bellow the refresh rate the picture get's all jittery which never happens on the Odyssey+.
> Also the picture on Quest 2 looks like it's upscaled sharp but looking little bit cartoonish in a sense I assume it's because it's USB only unlike the Odyssey+ that connects with HDMI+USB.


I have not tried Q2 with a PC yet. I use it in bed or the recliner to watch Amazon Prime VR, Youtube VR, that kind of stuff. I have used the 1st gen Quest with PC, but that has been over a year ago, and only for Nvidia VR Fun House, and a few demos. Have yet to try Skyrim, a racing game, or even buy HL Alyx yet. I think this holiday season will be when I commit to binging on all of that. I have never tried my son's Odyssey+ but he has always been happy with it. He does VR Chat and all the VR shooter games I have never played.


----------

